

Ask HN: I registered a domain that has a Twitter account assigned to it - have

I just registered a nice domain name for a new project. Let&#x27;s call it xyz.com. The domain was free, but has been in use before.<p>I noticed the twitter handle @xyz is registered, has a text and a logo of the project that previously was on the domain. It has not twittered anything though. It has a link to xyz.com in its description and it is assigned to mail@xyz.com<p>What would you guys do? Just reset the twitter password and use it? Try to contact Twitter? Try to contact the previous owner? So far, I was not able to find any contact info.
======
dClauzel
Just take it: the account is unused, and you did an honest try to reach the
former owner.

